# Oldest JSP Bottle ?



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Folks,
 Got this one at the flea market today, She was asking $10.  There are a couple things about this one that I had not seen in other JSP bottles.
 This one had an Applied Lip (really crude).
 A different color.  I have a pic of it in a line up of other JSP bottles and its a different color.
 And lastly, its a lot taller than all the other bottles.  
 Much appreciated Folks.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2010)

Pic of the Crude Lip.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2010)

This might be the oldest one I have had yet.  Does anyone else have one with the lip and X on the base?


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a group shot.  Notice the height difference and color also.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2010)

Lastly here is a cool pic shot last week.  Pretty seedy.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Ben, congrats on your latest JSP beer.  I will check mine when I get home from work and let you know if I have any with the X on the base.  I know some of mine have applied tops.  These JSP beers come in some nice colors.  Nice pics!  Paul


----------



## sandchip (Aug 2, 2010)

So it is a beer bottle?  I always wondered and thought it was a food bottle for all these years.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Ben,  Now that is a nice beer bottle JSP.  The mark + on the bottom is a makers mark with a vent dot in the center.  This was an early method of knowing which making shop made the bottles and also had something to do with production control of quality and production bonus to a shop crew.  
 But you know me I like the one with the bubbles the best.  What are your plans for that one?  RED Matthews


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

 I just dug one very similar.  I have to double check, but I'm pretty sure mine has the X on the base too.  Applied lip, crude, bubbly,  emerald-olive-black glass-ish in color. 

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-326772/mpage-2/key-/tm.htm


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

These all have applied tops.  The far left has a big line on the base and the rest have an X on the base.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

the base


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

these are all applied tops and have a dot on the base


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

the bases.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry about the pics Ben.  Your pics are really nice.  These are the last of my JSP beers.  All have tooled tops.  The three on the left are sapphire blue, then two teal, and two emerald green.  Paul


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 2, 2010)

Stunned.  Just amazing.  Awesome colors.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great colors! I hope they're displayed where the sun catches them.  ~Mike


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 3, 2010)

Correction: mine has a line on base.  Not X.    Great collection!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine has a tooled top and a "B" over a ghosted "B" on the base. I saw a JSP in an antique store once and it had a label for a toilet water of some kind.  Looked original so I'm sure it was an old label but, now that I think of it, a lot of the bottles in that case had perfect old labels from New Hampshire. I think someone got ahold of some old labels and put them on various bottles to up the value.  By the way, beautiful collection of colors.  Sooo nice.


----------

